# Do these look purebred to you?



## Sarsky (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm looking to add a puppy to our family and someone local is selling these puppies but the ears just don't look right to me, they're tiny! They have pictures of the parents and they look pure but I just don't know! Any helpful advice is much appreciated!!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

doesn't let me click on the pic


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Sarsky said:


> I'm looking to add a puppy to our family and someone local is selling these puppies but the ears just don't look right to me, they're tiny! They have pictures of the parents and they look pure but I just don't know! Any helpful advice is much appreciated!!


Cant click the pic either..

To start I think minimum requirement (for me) is to see pedigree papers...
To know that hip checks have been done, and pure line dating 5 generations...

You can also ask to see the parents.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

If they come with papers/pedigree then they're obviously purebred...


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

What's your reasoning for choosing this "breeder?"

Personally, a person who health tests their parents is going to be a big factor in choosing a puppy for me... something to consider.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

try looking for a better breeder who does health testings etc, on their dogs in your area if you're doubting this one.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> If they come with papers/pedigree then they're obviously purebred...


Yes.. Obviously they are... How would you really know otherwise? I mean how could you know without a benefit of a doubt (Not including some sort of fraudulent intervention)?

No papers may not be pure-bred even if it "walks, talks and looks like a GSD"..

They are trying to select a breeder and buy a pure-bred GSD puppy..

My advice as a minimum requirement if you want to purchase a pure-bred dog is pedigree papers...

Weather they look like a GSD is not proof of it being pure-bred...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

At the bare minimum, support a breeder who health tests the parents.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bella67 said:


> If they come with papers/pedigree then they're obviously purebred...



Actually, not necessarily. If they are AKC papers or CKC (Canadian) then I would agree. But there are a couple dubious "registries" that do not require an ancestry to register the animals such as the "continental kennel club". And that has fooled more than one person who has come on here asking.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Actually, not necessarily. If they are AKC papers or CKC (Canadian) then I would agree.


I was mainly talking about AKC, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not confused. I'm sure you were talking about AKC but everyone should be aware that there are bogus registries that make your statement potentially untrue.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I'm not confused. I'm sure you were talking about AKC but everyone should be aware that there are bogus registries that make your statement potentially untrue.


Well, I wasn't aware that there was even fake registries out there so thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are a couple. I think the CKC is the most deceiving. People think it's official because they hear CKC (Canadian) and think it's official. I can't remember the other one. But basically you can register any dog you want. Dogs with AKC limited? No problem. Dogs with no registered parents? No problem. 

It's very sad.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

My dog is ckc. ( continental kennel club) I got his pedigree and looked up his family for 5 generations. His family or ancestors if you wanna say it that way were mostly akc.
and thank goodness there hips and elbows where all stated on the base as good. akc or ckc I think are both good to be apart of. as long as the breeders do as they should, I often feel snubbed on this site because of akc and ckc remarks, I think a germen sheperd is a remarkable dog and I learn alot from this site, maybe Im outta line but i dont think one is better then the other, other then if your showing them. my bandit is the best. Im proud to say he is ckc,


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sarsky said:


> I'm looking to add a puppy to our family and someone local is selling these puppies but the ears just don't look right to me, they're tiny! They have pictures of the parents and they look pure but I just don't know! Any helpful advice is much appreciated!!


I can't click the photo but they do look Purebred.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I could register my horse as a GSD with the CKC (complete with a five generation pedigree). That's the problem with them. Doesn't mean anything personal about your dog, at all. But no reputable breeder would register through CKC. Awesome dogs can come from bad breeders though (I have one), so don't take it as a personal dig against your dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

kelliewilson said:


> My dog is ckc. ( continental kennel club) I got his pedigree and looked up his family for 5 generations. His family or ancestors if you wanna say it that way were mostly akc.
> and thank goodness there hips and elbows where all stated on the base as good. akc or ckc I think are both good to be apart of. as long as the breeders do as they should, *I often feel snubbed on this site because of akc and ckc remarks, *I think a germen sheperd is a remarkable dog and I learn alot from this site, maybe Im outta line but i dont think one is better then the other, other then if your showing them. my bandit is the best. *Im proud to say he is ckc*,


The CKC your dog is listed on is not a legitimate registry....anyone can put a dog on there and there isn't proof of pedigree/health, etc. It's a 'buy a paper' type organization that only benefits the CKC and the breeder who sells to unsuspecting buyers. I'd like to see Bandits pedigree, just out of curiosity. And please don't take it personally....as LoveEcho posted, it isn't a personal dig against you or Bandit!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Actually, not necessarily. If they are AKC papers or CKC (Canadian) then I would agree. But there are a couple dubious "registries" that do not require an ancestry to register the animals such as the "continental kennel club". And that has fooled more than one person who has come on here asking.


Also, it's certainly possible for AKC-registered puppies to not be purebred. The Border Collie down the street could have gotten to the female without the owner's knowledge. The owner of a non-registered dog can buy a deceased dog's papers and pass them off as their own dog's papers. The system is only as strong as the people who participate in it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Purebred doesn't necessarily mean well bred...regardless!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you do not trust the breeder, don't buy the puppy. 

If you do not trust the buyer, don't sell them the puppy. 

I don't know if I like the idea of posting someone else's photo on a website for critique or to ask whether they are purebred or not. If you have doubts, you doubt what the breeder has told you, don't buy the puppy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And there is not enough photo there for us to say whether it is purebred or well bred.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Purebred doesn't necessarily mean well bred...regardless!


Agreed


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

selzer said:


> If you do not trust the breeder, don't buy the puppy.
> 
> If you do not trust the buyer, don't sell them the puppy.
> 
> I don't know if I like the idea of posting someone else's photo on a website for critique or to ask whether they are purebred or not. If you have doubts, you doubt what the breeder has told you, don't buy the puppy.


Good advice.

This is my point however on other threads... Buying a puppy for first time or even not first time... Does not mean good hearted/responsible people can identify a good from bad breeder.

It is important to help educate them what to look for. Even if its just on these forums.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I will scan it tommarrow. I looked up the names and numbers of the parents and grandparents on the database and thats where it says their hips and elbows are good,


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lykoz said:


> Good advice.
> 
> This is my point however on other threads... Buying a puppy for first time or even not first time... Does not mean good hearted/responsible people can identify a good from bad breeder.
> 
> It is important to help educate them what to look for. Even if its just on these forums.


 It isn't rocket science. 

#1. Are they selling from their home or some place else? If it some place else, then ask yourself why. Are they willing to have you come to their home? Are they meeting somewhere else to make the distance easier for you at your request? If it is their home, where are the puppies? do they look healthy, does it seem like a healthy environment for puppies to be in? Puppies poop ALL THE TIME. Does it look like there is poop for days, or does it look like a puppy or two just pooped? Are the puppies clean, and active?

#2. Know what you want and what you require, and ask those questions. 

#3. Shut up and LISTEN. 

A. Does the breeder seem knowledgeable in answering questions or evasive or impatient?

B. Does the breeder know the dogs and the lines? 

C. What are the questions the breeder is asking you, does he or she sound like she cares about the puppy? Is she listening to what you are saying? 

#4. What about the dam? Is the breeder comfortable with you around the dam. If the dam has a poor temperament, the puppies have a double whammie, as they not only have 50% of their genes coming from her, she also imprints them. If she is not approachable, or locked away, then the chances are good that you will have trouble. 

There are threads here about how to recognize a good breeder. There are things I am missing, but buyers need to educate themselves a little bit, so they know what questions to ask. They need to know approximately what the little guy they are bringing home should look like and be in the ball park as to what their size and weight ought to be. If you educate yourself a little on the breed and dog ownership, then you will be able to recognize the people you should pass on. I swear people spend more time researching a car or a cell phone.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

selzer said:


> It isn't rocket science.
> 
> #1. Are they selling from their home or some place else? If it some place else, then ask yourself why. Are they willing to have you come to their home? Are they meeting somewhere else to make the distance easier for you at your request? If it is their home, where are the puppies? do they look healthy, does it seem like a healthy environment for puppies to be in? Puppies poop ALL THE TIME. Does it look like there is poop for days, or does it look like a puppy or two just pooped? Are the puppies clean, and active?
> 
> ...


For a new family with a new dog its not easy to get all the pieces together.

Marketing plays a huge role.. A puppy mill or even a clumsy breeder can put up a good argument, and as good, if not better sales pitch as a top of the line breeder...

Buying a good fridge is not rocket science either. You will be surprised at the rubbish some people buy....

People believe in faith healers... Some people die of cancer, unecesarrily because they chose to go to alternative medicine and go off their medication/treatment by reputable doctors all the time...
It has to do a lot with word of mouth, and the social circles around you...

Either way, your post has value in things to look for in breeders...

And yes buying a dog is a big decision, and you should research it thoroughly before you jump in.
I guess they chose their research, to be a post in this forum 

Luckily they will get some good guidance because of the thread


----------

